# Digicam Help



## Siriusblack (Aug 28, 2006)

hi guys, i wanted to buy a digicam, my budget is around 15K can u guys suggest any model ?? also tell whether i shld buy a digicam or handycam ??


----------



## sysfilez (Aug 28, 2006)

look for nikon or canon models. professionals all over world suggests these 2 brands. if u are looking for still pics then digicam is de best. if shooting videos is ur intention then handycam. with handycam u cant shoot high quality stills. u can chek this site *www.dpreview.com/


----------



## prasad_den (Aug 28, 2006)

With handycams, still photos are always a compromise..!! Better get a digicam.. Sony cybershot series are also very good..My bro bought a Sony DSC-T5 cam for about Rs.16K a week ago..Its great...!!!


----------

